# Throwing some bacon wrapped yard bird breasts on the grill



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

how long?  It's a Weber gasser, with the flavorizer bars, which somewhat equates to indirect....


  Poker game tonight, need these ready in about an hour.l

Thanks in advance.

TIA


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2005)

Then they take about an hour.  :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Maybe just a little less, say 50 min for breasts...Depends on what the temp dial reads...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Soooooooo..How'd it turn out??


----------



## Finney (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank God...
A non-NASCAR post.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 16, 2005)

They were much better than I thought....they sat in Rev. Marvins bbq sauce for a couple of hours...that and the bacon kept they moist.

I really don't like boneless breasts....I wanted boneless skinless thighs but the store was out...anyway, it for was poker night, and I wanted it in a sandwich bun so those goons didn't get sauce all over my cards.

They guys loved em, but of course, anything wrapped in bacon is going to be apprecciated.


----------



## john pen (Feb 16, 2005)

Homer says...." MMMMMMMMMMMM..bacon"


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> They were much better than I thought....they sat in Rev. Marvins bbq sauce for a couple of hours...that and the bacon kept they moist.
> 
> I really don't like boneless breasts....I wanted boneless skinless thighs but the store was out...anyway, it for was poker night, and I wanted it in a sandwich bun so those goons didn't get sauce all over my cards.
> 
> They guys loved em, but of course, anything wrapped in bacon is going to be apprecciated.


How long did they take, Capt'n?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2005)

Can't remember now, but I'd say around 30 mins......I take white yard bird to 160, dark just a little higher.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I really don't like boneless breasts...


Boneless...Missed that part...  Never tried boneless breasts on the grill.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't blame you....I only do it when I'm forced to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

Nobody's gonna force you to do anything, Barney.    Let's see...Is the Grilling Forum one of the forbidden hijack forums?  Yep!   Oh well....


----------

